# Independent LED Testing: the DoE's CALiPER Reports



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

One of the best resources for independent information on LED light sources is the US Department of Energy's CALiPER testing program. As they say on their web site:

The CALiPER (Commercially Available LED Product Evaluation and Reporting) program was launched by DOE in 2006 to support testing of a representative array of solid-state lighting products for general illumination, using industry-approved test procedures carried out by qualified test labs. The program has evolved right along with the SSL market and serves multiple needs. CALiPER testing and analysis identify trends, indicate SSL's suitability for particular applications, and detect secondary issues that require further scrutiny – such as glare, flicker, physical format, and reliability concerns. The program not only guides DOE planning and helps discourage low-quality products and inflated claims, but also serves as a useful tool for manufacturers seeking to improve their products, and for municipalities, utilities, and energy-efficiency programs seeking to make informed program decisions.​
Worth a look, if you're trying to figure out if a particular LED light source or replacement is worth considering.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

randolph333 said:


> One of the best resources for independent information on LED light sources is the US Department of Energy's CALiPER testing program. As they say on their web site:
> The CALiPER (Commercially Available LED Product Evaluation and Reporting) program was launched by DOE in 2006 to support testing of a representative array of solid-state lighting products for general illumination, using industry-approved test procedures carried out by qualified test labs. The program has evolved right along with the SSL market and serves multiple needs. CALiPER testing and analysis identify trends, indicate SSL's suitability for particular applications, and detect secondary issues that require further scrutiny – such as glare, flicker, physical format, and reliability concerns. The program not only guides DOE planning and helps discourage low-quality products and inflated claims, but also serves as a useful tool for manufacturers seeking to improve their products, and for municipalities, utilities, and energy-efficiency programs seeking to make informed program decisions.​Worth a look, if you're trying to figure out if a particular LED light source or replacement is worth considering.


Good man:thumbsup:


----------

